# Various Cheeses



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 6, 2011)

My 4 rack Bradley is setup for all my cold smoking. I use allot of hickory, apple, maple when i cold smoke cheese. Here are some i did not long ago.  I date and vac seal the cheese. Some i have had for 9 months sealed.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 6, 2011)

Man thats a lot of cheese.  Looks like some good eatin you got there.  

Al


----------



## meateater (Jan 6, 2011)

Tis the season to cold smoke, I agree I have some from about 11 months ago and still good.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 6, 2011)

now that i got my amazen smoker i will give cheese a try for sure


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2011)

I am doing some fresh mozzarella tonite in preparation for our 4H cooking class this weekend. We are going to stuff meatballs with fresh smoked mozzarella and I need more.  The best part is that as soon as it is cool we can eat it. No two week wait. I have about 5-6 # of hard cheeses I need to get some time to smoke though


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 6, 2011)

Now that is a load of cheeses. Do you want my address?? I bet you will really like it too.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 9, 2011)

HAHA

I do allot of cold smoked cheeses. It makes great gifts and its better and cheaper than store bought.


----------

